# Problem with Performax 10-20 Sander - paper keeps ripping



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a Performax 10-20 drum sander and I am having a problem with the sandpaper. I know the space to get to the sandpaper clamps is tight… even for my small hands. However I'm not sure that is the problem. I ripped 2 new pieces of sandpaper roll today while running some boards through the sander. I can't tell if the paper is not tight enough, the drum is not parallel to the table (I can fix that but I'm not sure that is the problem) or if I'm doing something else wrong. The paper always rips at the right side about 1/2 to 1 inch from the clamp. I take very small bites with each pass. While at Rockler today, I noticed that the 16-32 now opens from the top instead of the front… no, a new drum sander is not a possibility at this time. I'm hoping that one of my fellow LJs might have an idea as to what I am doing wrong and, more importantly, what I can do to correct the problem. The rolls are pretty expensive to rip so quickly!!
Thanks in advance for any advice,
Ellen


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry,, I have the 16/32

so not much help here..


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

wish i could help ,
i have a 13" 'widebelt' sander ,
really a drum sander with a belt that goes to a smaller drum and back ,
before these new one like you have .


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Having a similar problem with the 16/32, I found that the paper has to be very tight on the drum and the end of the roll often is loose, or becomes loose after a few uses. Winde the paper as tight as you can and make the end clam as tight as you can then run it and check it again. Hope that will help. The sanding pulls on the roll and pulls it tighter to the drum making the end loose.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Have you made sure the rollers are absolutely clean when you install the SP? Just a thought


----------



## Edziu (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a different brand drum sander, but I used to have similar problems with mine. I would wind my sandpaper as tight as I could and I'd end up tearing a piece after using it for some time. I discovered that the heat of the sander was making the sanding strip get a little longer and then, loose on the drum. So after I run a board through 4 or 5 times, I turn off the machine and re-tighten the sandpaper. Often times I'll get a 1/4-inch of slack out of the paper. Try that.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I wish I could help you Ellen, but my sanding machine is hooked on to my right wrist.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have the 22/44, and as Tom says, best to wrap the paper tightly, run it for a couple of minutes with no load, then retighten if you can.

Mine will pull loose if I don't have enough paper into the little spring clamp and I take a heavy cut.

Also, you can space the paper out a bit on the drum, make sure it is not overlapping at some point.

All the best!


----------



## lumberjane (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Ellen,

Have you tried calling the company? It might be something with your machine that they can help you with.

Good luck, sounds frustrating.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
I'm going to try tightening the paper after I clean off the roller. Then I'll run it without wood for a few minutes and tighten again. One of the problems is that they put the spring clip in about the worst possible position and it takes a while to get everything situated. I'm thinking I need a very small curved needlenose plier to get in behind and pull. Necessity is the mother of invention… I'll look around and see what I can find or make.
I really think it might just be loose paper.
Thanks again, everyone. LJs are the BEST!!
Ellen


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Jet have a small hook available for pulling on the spring clip… you could probably make one…


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I have the Grizzly 24" drum sander, and I ended up using duct tape on each end to keep it from tearing, it is awkward at best to get the paper tight, you need at least three hands.


----------



## ravencaptain (Feb 6, 2009)

Ellen, I have the same problem with my 10-20, did you ever resolve the problem with any type of fix?


----------



## centerisl (Jul 1, 2012)

I have a Performax 16/32 - I haven't had a tear there, but I regularly check the tightness of that tail of the wrap.

I also ended up buying the Jet tool - seems kind of expensive but it really does help get the paper in the proper position - when released it takes up slack and adds tension to the end.

Oh, and I also tend to use the middle of the sanding belt, not the inboard end.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Frank…. I fixed it… I got the 16-32 and gave the 10-20 to someone with a "gearhead" husband.
No problems there.
I found the tool to be all but useless but it was free with the unit(s).


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Ellen: I have a 16-32 Performax bought before Jet bought them. I have had it for several years and haven't had a problem like you described with the 10-20. I am with you; the little tool I determined was pretty damned worthless early on, but I thought that I was just an idiot and wasn't able to figure out how to use it properly. I just stick my stubby, fat fingers in the end of the drum to operate the clamp. Glad to hear that someone else has the same opinion of the little red gizmo. The 16-32 is probably one of the BEST things that I ever did for my woodworking. What a great tool.


----------



## ravencaptain (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks Ellen, I think i'm going to have to do the same thing, was hoping for a fix but don't think there is.


----------

